# Medicare denying G0444



## eharloff (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm in Michigan and when we do a Medicare Annual Wellness Exam, we always bill G0444-59 for reporting purposes when eligible. For some reason Medicare has denied it with CO-236 This procedure or procedure/modifier combination is not compatible with another procedure or procedure/modifier combination provided on the same day according to the NCCI or workers compensation state regulations/fee schedule requirements.

We also billed:
G0402 (no modifier)
90670
90662
G0009
G0008
G0444
G8510
3288F
3017F:8P

Am I missing a modifier on the administration codes? I've never ever had to use a modifier besides modifier 59 on G0444 with any other procedure codes. If anybody has any insight or advice, please let me know. I also tried resubmitting G0444 with 51. 

Thanks in advance,

Liz


----------



## gitty1419@gmail.com (Oct 27, 2020)

eharloff said:


> I'm in Michigan and when we do a Medicare Annual Wellness Exam, we always bill G0444-59 for reporting purposes when eligible. For some reason Medicare has denied it with CO-236 This procedure or procedure/modifier combination is not compatible with another procedure or procedure/modifier combination provided on the same day according to the NCCI or workers compensation state regulations/fee schedule requirements.
> 
> We also billed:
> G0402 (no modifier)
> ...


CPT G0444 is a column two code to CPT G0402 and therefore will never be paid by Medicare.

All the best,


----------



## eharloff (Oct 29, 2020)

gitty1419@gmail.com said:


> CPT G0444 is a column two code to CPT G0402 and therefore will never be paid by Medicare.
> 
> All the best,


Yes, I just realized this today! Thank you


----------

